

Binutils: add znver1 processor - ytch
https://sourceware.org/ml/binutils/2015-03/msg00078.html

======
bryanlarsen
more information: [http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=amd-
zen-c...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=amd-zen-cpu-
znver1)

